# Here's some old pics of my plants....



## notthecops

Unfortunately, I'm not growing anymore, but I thought you guys might like these...


----------



## cincy boy

nice nice sertain strain or bagseed


----------



## notthecops

Mostly bagseed.  The two colas at the top are AK-47. And the stuff on the scale is BC Hash.


----------



## Goldie

Oh, those are beautiful!


----------



## MarPassion

Looking awesome! You must have enjoyed these buds when you smoked them


----------



## notthecops

I enjoy EVERY bud I smoke!! lmao!!


----------



## Weeddog

i gotta get some them ak47 seeds...   thats awsome bud...  is that one single bud on the scale??  if so, its the fattest one i've ever seen..   nice work.


----------



## Goldie

LOL - the line starts right here...


----------



## notthecops

Ya, AK is a great strain.
That's not one bud, that's a half pound of compressed BC hash weed.


----------



## Goldie

Awesome is the word, dude - totally awesome!


----------



## automatic

LOL NTC everytime I see those pics I drool! hehehe


----------



## Goldie

Oooh, don`t you know it!


----------



## notthecops

Yes, they're some of my favorite.  ALMOST enough to make me wanna do it again.............ALMOST


----------



## Goldie

Do it, NTC! You HAVE to see if you can beat your harvest record.


----------



## cincy boy

whats your record NTC


----------



## notthecops

Depends, are we talking per plant, or per crop?  Cause that's a BIG difference.

And if we're talking about a crop, are we talking just MY crops, or the biggest crop I've ever participated in?   hmmmmmmmmmmmm
Let me hear yours first!LMFAO!!  the suspense..............


----------



## Goldie

I don`t even know, but I`d say with 12 (?) 1000 watters, he`s had it goin` on...


----------



## Goldie

Oh, that reminds me - NTC, lol, I saved this one for you! ROFL! 

http://norml.org.nz/modules/Forums/images/avatars/gallery/Pot/020.gif


----------



## cincy boy

well my biggest yeild on one plant was 2 and a 1/2 oz of cured bud but out of a whole harvest it was I think half pound on 9 plants or sum like that


----------



## notthecops

My biggest yeild off one plant, would be 2 3/4lbs.  My Biggest yeild of a 10 plant indoor crop was 18 1/2lbs.  My biggest yeild outdoors................sorry, I don't want to attrack the attention of the RCMP.

That's all cured bud.


----------



## Goldie

I love it - and it suits you to a T!                NTC = supergrower!


----------



## notthecops

Thanks Goldie!!


----------



## cincy boy

whats rcmp


----------



## Goldie

RCMP - royal Canadian mounted police = NTC lives in Canada.


----------



## notthecops

It's like the Canadian FBI


----------



## automatic

damn NTC where was I for those grows lol!!!!
auto-


----------



## Goldie

Forget the grow - where were we at harvest time?


----------



## automatic

hehehe lol goldie!!! that would be nice too but I'd love to have seen those massive beauties growing!!!!


----------



## brainwreck

wait untill this summer, then you will see some massive, gigantic, cola's, promise 

greetz


----------



## automatic

ok BW , we'll be watching...


----------



## notthecops

What we gotta do, is all get a hotel in Canada, get together for the weekend, and smoke all my samples!!  
(I got this big bag in the freezer, I saved a little off each crop!!!)


----------



## automatic

woohooo!!!!!! sounds like trouble to me HAHAHA!


----------



## Goldie

OMG, either I am seeing double or I am stoned - lol


----------



## Goldie

Indeed! between NTC & BW, we will have some fantastic eye candy to drool over.

But we need NZB to come over - has anybody seen him?


----------



## automatic

you mean RZB?


----------



## Goldie

Oops - who did that? OH! Puter on crack! - puter on crack! - LOL!


----------



## Goldie

No, NZB the budman - then we`d have 3 supergrowers - NTC, BW, & NZB!


----------



## automatic

oh oh oh!!!! I gotcha


----------



## MarPassion

Perfect!  I almost forgot! I have to start with my seeds for the new summer outdoor grow for this season. That is cool. 

I have a new house, 5 April we are one year here, so almost time for celebration, but we have a garden where we have sun all day, well, for you guys this may be normal but here in Holland it is not, I really did not want to have a house with a garden that didn't have sun. So, good time to plant some seeds.

NL and Purple Power for me this year.


----------



## notthecops

I hazen't heard from him Goldie, but RZB is on his way!! I sent him the worong web adress, but we got it all straight now! lmao


Sounds like your all set for the summer MarP.
No sun?  How the hell are you supposed to grow pot outdoors if you don't get sun all day?  I'll have to talk to mother nature for ya, we're good friends, I grow all her meds!!! LMAO


----------



## cincy boy

one summer me and one of my friends thats lives out in the hills grow 2 plants out doors they looked so beautiful I couldent wait to smoke them they were an easy 6 feet and we went to water them and his ******* horse ate the sons of bitchs we wanted to kill the horse he only left use a joint of premuture buds yuck!! got a weird high though


----------



## MarPassion

NTC, what I was trying to say here was that I have indeed a garden with sun everyday here. So, there's no probs at all!


----------



## MarPassion

That's a funny story Cincy now you tell us, but I bet you wasn't that happyy at the time.

When growing outdoors you have to watch animals don't eat your plants, I had a few years back a caterpillar attack, within two weeks the plants were gone, no leaves at all anymore. I just got back from holliday that time. 

Also animals could piss on your plants and buds, you really would get a bad taste on your buds when that happens.


----------



## Marie Jayne

How low did the AK-47 take to get those huge buds (flowering time)?


----------



## Diseased Strain

Nice Ak NTC. How much did they yield ?


----------



## cincy boy

I was pretty damn pissed MARp I wanted to kill the horse that thing had to be blazin at the time though


----------



## notthecops

The AK flowered for 9 1/2 weeks, and yielded 4 1/2oz.  But it was only in veg for 1  1/2 weeks, and was cut up for clones.


----------



## mikey

Oh My God I Opened The Page And Came In My Pants!


----------



## brainwreck

well, i started a few days ago germinating about 60 or 70 MJ-seeds, waiting to see the first germinating, and then we're off,. This summer will be a good one, and for you guys, some pics of one of my plants last summer (2nd week flowering):
































greetz


----------



## MaddEnemy

I can only hope mine look that good BW, nice.


----------



## brainwreck

don't hope, take care of it, nurse it like your child, and you will get rewarded. Thx by the way 

greetz


----------



## MarPassion

Hey, great pics. 

I will be planting this summer too. See how that goes here.


----------



## brainwreck

it won't be a problem i think, The weather in belgium is practically the same as in holland, normally i will plant my sprouted seeds next friday, there are already many seeds sprouted. Thx MP 

greetz


----------



## Goldie

mikey said:
			
		

> Oh My God I Opened The Page And Came In My Pants!



Well, mmm, you need to clean up your words, dude - this is not a nasty-mouthed board, and neither are the posters - sorry, man, no OG stuff here...


----------



## brainwreck

thought that too, watch your language mister 

greetz


----------



## Goldie

MarP and BW, start your grow journals! With pics!


----------



## MarPassion

Yes, good one.

Still haven't planted the seeds for germinating. I will, tomorow!!!! Remember me


----------



## Goldie

I will - and by the way, your mailbox is full - check it out...


----------



## brainwreck

i will, as soon as they are planted and sprouted

greetz


----------



## Goldie

Great news! I`m sure it will be a sight to see! How many are you setting out?


----------



## brainwreck

@ this moment i have 15 germinated seeds, but i'm still waiting for my HG-seeds, so i can germinate these to, cause i'm not so sure if there will be allot of females between those germinated seeds (bagseed).

greetz


----------



## Goldie

You go, BW! You won 30? Dude, that would be 45 plants - a whole garden! Cool!


----------



## brainwreck

no, i've won 15 classic seeds, so that would make 30 plants, but that will count down when i remove the males.

greetz


----------



## Goldie

10 to 15 is still a good amount - are you potting them or putting them in the ground?


----------



## brainwreck

i'm gonna put them in the ground, i don't see my self growing mj in pots standing in the middle of a reservate :d

greetz


----------



## Goldie

Okay, sorry, but...unfamiliar language, here - what is a reservate?


----------



## brainwreck

reservate= wildlife sanctuary 

greetz


----------



## Goldie

Ha ha ha! Oh, Okay. Well:::scratching head:::no, I guess you wouldn`t...ha ha ha.


----------



## brainwreck

i wouldn't what??? 

greetz


----------



## Goldie

Plant yer pot in big terra cotta planters out in the middle of the forest...


----------



## brainwreck

indeed would be silly 

greetz


----------



## Hick

..gotta' love that  AK, eh?.....last seasons OD beauties...


----------



## SmokeGooD

Nice Ak Why u Stop Growing? What u Did With Ur Plants


----------



## Dabone420

I have a ? i topped my plant a day ago and where i topped it it is purple looking now is this good bad or normal send me a priivate mesage and let me know


----------



## BonesBUD

looks like great smoke


----------



## Flyinghigh

looks great!!
The smoke that sitting on the scales, looks like it has been Compressed like the smoke we get around here.. lol


----------



## ken lucas

those look very very good man!


----------



## stickyfingersguy

all look good


----------



## SmokinMom

Guys, look at the date of this post.....those buds have been long gone....like 2 yrs ago.


----------



## notthecops

mmmmmmmmm
Brings back memories!!!!!


----------



## captainbh420

sucks you stopped growing man, those look amazing, good job


----------



## pajero

notthecops said:
			
		

> My biggest yeild off one plant, would be 2 3/4lbs.  My Biggest yeild of a 10 plant indoor crop was 18 1/2lbs.  My biggest yeild outdoors................sorry, I don't want to attrack the attention of the RCMP.
> 
> That's all cured bud.


hello thats good 2 hear im running 2 600 w LUCA GROW lights with a 400w Sontiagro in middle the are on a beam attached 2 a pulley system the room is 3.5 meters by 3 meters i have 26 babys at moment 20 in 10 inch diameter pots and 6 in 6inch diameter pots not sure of strain it was seed i had collected over the years what can i expect...........


----------



## sourdiesel109

anybody growing northern lights or has grown already im curious as to when it is time to harvest im one month in from germination and its leaves are coming out of te nodes already 7 inches still growing how much longer should i expect this? all leaves including the orginal leaves are fully green and in tact any sugesstions


----------



## downtown

looks gooooooood


----------

